# anyone following this sniper we have in PA



## brown down (Sep 20, 2014)

this guy is bat***T crazy for what he did! but heres the kicker.... where this loon lives is right where our land is up in the poconos! so close that they shut down the road that boarders our property. my buddies and I were talking about it last night, he is so close to our land that I would be willing to bet the feds and the state troopers were searching our land for this maniac! now the land up there is sooooo vast he could be hiding anywhere. for instance if you walked in a straight line to the far edge of our property its a good 5 miles easy and after that, is another huge green space property and so on! I really hope they get this guy DEAD or ALIVE! you know how bad you have to be to get someone bumped off the FBI ten most wanted list just so you can take his place!!!!! this guy got bumped to the number 2 spot! I bet he has his own satellite just to himself and multiple drones! I truly hope this doesn't get worse but if this guy is as good of a marksman as they say, there will be more innocent lives taken away! 

in my eyes, if his father knew what he was going to do, he is just as accountable as this freak pulling the trigger.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2014)

It's a shame what this is. It is degredation of society. We are losing our values and our value of life.
They need to get him alive...but that wont happen. He'll off himself first before they storm in.....just like the p$%&# he is....no balls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 20, 2014)

That's a pain in the butt for sure! I strongly feel that if the media didn't give these sickos all kinds of attention there would be less of them. Hope they get him soon! TA

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 20, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> It's a shame what this is. It is degredation of society. We are losing our values and our value of life.
> They need to get him alive...but that wont happen. He'll off himself first before they storm in.....just like the p$%&# he is....no balls.




I disagree- if we get him dead- look how much money it saves........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2014)

True...but we'll never know why he did it. I just wanna know what does bring a person to commit such crimes against his fellow man....then shank him.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 21, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> True...but we'll never know why he did it. I just wanna know what does bring a person to commit such crimes against his fellow man....then shank him.




WHY??? Do we know why Bundy, Manson, Dalmer, Boston bombers, Etc Etc Etc did their crimes. Let me see here he was a poor baby and the mean neighbor hood kids stole his milk money and suckers. He never had a chance................. Sometimes I think we have lost our vision- we will spend millions maybe to catch him- millions to try him- if Pa has a death penalty- we will spent more millions on appeals. meanwhile the victims and their families will get how much???? probably nothing. What is wrong with this picture? The burden wacko's put on society emotionally is bad enough but then to have to foot the bill for the rest of their live is absolutely absurd. We are what we produce- you produce nothing but pain and misery- the solution should be quick -cheap and simple. Spoken by a redneck that is truly sick of society footing the bill for the totally unproductive......... and having to listen to them whine about how it is some else's fault............

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't have a clue what y'all are talking about guess I will google PA sniper . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 21, 2014)

I agree totally with Mike. I don't really care why he did it, just stop him and put him in the ground. TA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

Nothing on the TV news but ISIS this ISIS that. ISIS ISIS ISIS . . . . . I've said all along it's a CIA creation and now they are starting to let that out little by little too. But that's a whole other ball of wax.

I googled this sniper and found one article. Halfway through it. This rat killed a cop and critically wounded another. He's dead meat. SOB gives gun owners a bad name. But this article is written for people who have been following it already. It doesn't start the story from the beginning. Jeff would you care to share the high spots on this story? This article doesn't even tell the guy's whole name just refers to him once as Frein. What's his mission does anyone know yet? I disagree with the "dead or alive" too I think dead is just fine for this butt wipe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 21, 2014)

About 30 yrs ago we had a similar wacko- he shot (executed) 2 game wardens - they were going to catch him right away also- If memory serves me- it took over a year to catch him- he escaped from prison- they caught him again - did not serve his whole sentence and is on the streets. 

I agree with Kevin- makes 99.99999999% of gun owners look bad. and we all know the wackos will accomplish what they want with or without stricter gun laws- think fertilizer- u-haul and Oklahoma fed bld.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> ....think fertilizer- u-haul and Oklahoma fed bld.



I ain't biting.


----------



## brown down (Sep 21, 2014)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/09/17/manhunt-trooper-survivalist/15765907/

http://www.fbi.gov/wanted

he shot two state troopers killing one and critically wounding another! the second trooper should make it. he wants to commit mass killings of both law enforcement and civilians.. East stroudsburg university is 10 mins away. now I believe we have the death penalty but can't tell you the last time someone was executed. I am with mike on this one, If you have/had the mindset to set up a premeditated ambush on anyone, you at that moment, forfeit any rights as a human and should be treated as such. no trial/lawyers/judges/jury... 

Marc I think we all would like to know what makes these monsters tick, but at the end of the day we will never know...I have my theories as to why these things are happening more and more but they are just opinions and should prob be left inside my big head!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 21, 2014)

It has always happened- I used to get the local paper- It always had an article from the past. One was how a mother took her 5 kids and disposed of them down the well- they had a quick trial and hung her-1905. This news probably did not leave the county let alone the state. Bad stuff has always happened but now-not only to we hear about what happens everywhere in the world immediately but we have the ability to show in living color just how brutal we can be to the whole world. Wacko heaven- the internet. 

Just read a book-diary of 6 months in the west-1846- boy now there was some brutality - makes these guys look whimpy.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 21, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I ain't biting.



Sorry Kevin- did not look at the politics of event- just the futility of stopping violence by making more gun laws.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh I wasn't thinking you were - was just saying it's one of those hot potatoes like Ruby Ridge Waco etc. 

did I spell potatoe correctly?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 21, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Oh I wasn't thinking you were - was just saying it's one of those hot potatoes like Ruby Ridge Waco etc.
> 
> did I spell potatoe correctly?




Ruby ridge- Gramps used to take me fishing up ruby creek when I was a kid- sure ruined a great spot to go fishin!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Sep 24, 2014)

little update on the psychopath.. they shut another road down on the opposite end of our property literally runs next to our land.. "san henry crossing" first road I believe the name is timber hill its owned by alpine ski resort! which means this crazy SOB was on our property along with countless law enforcement. don't know if these numbers are correct but they said they have upwards of 1000 law enforcement looking for him. they found diapers he's been using so he doesn't have to get up to go to the bathroom and the state police said they have spotted him a couple times????.... spotted him???? isn't it a shoot to kill on sight when you kill a cop????

lol they asked hunters to go check their trail cameras to see if anyone picked him up. yea cause thats what I would do, go look for pictures while this crazy sob has a bead on my head lol. I can tell you this that if they don't catch him before rifle season starts which I find very unlikely but he hasn't been caught in over 12 days now, I won't be going up there this year! e


----------



## Tony (Sep 24, 2014)

brown down said:


> spotted him???? isn't it a shoot to kill on sight when you kill a cop????



You would think so. TA


----------



## brown down (Oct 1, 2014)

now this absolutely makes my blood boil!! not only are they finding homemade explosive devices up there which has all of us a little concerned we might stumble across one but now hunting season may be a wash up there for archery and possibly rifle season! I can't put the red arrow in but we hunt in paradise township! I can't grasp why they aren't letting people hunt not like they have a clue where he is now! should let the hunters hunt him


----------



## Kevin (Oct 1, 2014)

They don't want some of the trigger-happy hunters killing each other. I don't blame them. I wouldn't go into an area where a bunch of hunters, untrained to hunt man, were out for blood hunting a man. Too easy to make a bad decision.

I don't understand why it's taking so long to find him though unless they just aren't putting the resources into it . . . .


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 1, 2014)

hundreds of police- lucky none have been ambushed. Not that easy-it is HIS backyard. Remember what I said about Claude Dallas- took a long time.


----------



## brown down (Oct 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> They don't want some of the trigger-happy hunters killing each other. I don't blame them. I wouldn't go into an area where a bunch of hunters, untrained to hunt man, were out for blood hunting a man. Too easy to make a bad decision.
> 
> I don't understand why it's taking so long to find him though unless they just aren't putting the resources into it . . . .



well when you think rationally like that it makes sense lol, I am totally peeved off right now!

I don't get it either, they have over 1000 state troopers and who knows how many from other agencies looking for him. my cousin drove up to our land today and said there were cops everywhere up there.. either A he has someone working with him hiding him or transporting him or B he is that good and has been planning this to a T for years! I will say this kevin that is some pretty rough terrain up there! not easy walking at all! they keep saying about caves, we don't have any on our land! here is a pic of the explosives this guy made. http://abcnews.go.com/US/eric-frein-manhunt-finds-fully-functional-pipe-bombs/story?id=25865819  pretty damn scary man


----------



## Kevin (Oct 1, 2014)

Jeff, it looks like you have a real life Rambo on your hands, except a bad seed Rambo. I remember seeing something on TV about a guy who lived off the land in the Nevada desert for like 6 or 7 years.


----------



## brown down (Oct 1, 2014)

very easy to do up there! plenty of feed wether it be berries/nut or animals/fish. one reason they are having trouble finding him is how thick some of the areas are. we have a few drives up there that are so thick, you are on the ground crawling through it, no joke! you are on point with the modern day crazy rambo analogy for sure!!!!


----------



## brown down (Oct 30, 2014)

finally after all of these weeks, they finally caught that monster eric frien! from the very little reports I can find aside from the news report, they got him off guard in an abandoned hanger up around where I hunt with no more bloodshed  now the people up there can rest without looking over their backs and the family and friends of the fallen trooper gets some sort of piece of mind as well as the wounded trooper

Reactions: Like 6


----------

